# Petty Monte Carlo



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

This started off as the Revell Snap-Tite 1977 Monte Carlo. I sanded off the body trim and vinyl roof, then stretched out the wheelbase of a parts box NASCAR chassis and made that fit into this body. I had to make the headlight and taillight covers, the rear window straps, the rear spoiler, and the hood and trunk pins. I drilled out the holes in the wheels. The decals are a combination of homemade decals and parts box decals. This is not modeled after any specific race, but is meant to simply be an interpretation of one of his cars. Comments good or bad are welcome.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Excellent work.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Looks to be 1/32 scale. got any more pix???


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

It's the Revell 1:25 snap-tite kit for the body. As such, the hood doesn't open, so no underhood pics


----------



## Bandit17 (Jan 25, 2010)

I've always been a Richard Petty fan! Very cool to see people still building his cars! Nice work!


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Most impressive build of a Petty car I have seen in a long time. Great Job!!!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice!
That hood fits so well!


----------

